# Formula BMW USA hits Montreal - Gelles Racing to continue winning streak



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Formula BMW USA hits Montreal

Gelles Racing to continue winning streak

Front Royal, June 7th, 2005. - Gelles Racing will be heading to Montreal for the next two rounds of the Formula BMW USA series as part of the Canadian Grand Prix weekend with plans of continuing its winning streak of four podiums in four races. With veteran Maxime Soulet from Belgium and Californian Justin Moon who gave the podiums to their team, Gelles stands a very good chance not only to spray champagne but also to earn a first win this season. Going into the third double header of the season, Soulet is second in the drivers' standings by five points and Gelles trails by one point in the team standings. To many members of the Gelles crew, Montreal is home and the opportunity to up the ante and shine with one of their drivers on the top step is the goal.

"It is true Montreal is home to many of our crew members, says team owner Bob Gelles. Half of our team comes from Quebec. Crew chief Denis Nadeau, lead mechanics Luc Drapeau, Jean-Luc Lee, Martin Guimont and hospitality coordinator Kim Largie: so Montreal is very special for them. We expect a strong contingent of our sponsors and their guests to be present at Montreal and I really want to provide them the excitement and result they deserve. Maxime Soulet, another Frenchman, and Justin Moon anticipate racing on Circuit Gilles-Villeneuve. And to be part of a Grand Prix weekend, Montreal or Indianapolis, is very exciting, especially in a series as competitive as Formula BMW. For our other drivers, Darin Marcus and Ryan Campbell, it is also a dream come true to compete there."

Maxime Soulet

"I heard so much about Montreal and its French atmosphere, I admit, it was one of the reasons why I came to race in America. But I won't let this take my focus away from the job I want to do on the track, and that's winning my first race in this championship. Consistency is my strong suit, I am the only driver to finish every race in the top-5 and I keep counting points." Soulet earned three podiums and a fifth place in the first four rounds and sits in second place in point's standings, five points out of first place.

Justin Moon

"The tracks we visit this year are all first-class venues. But Montreal and Indianapolis are in a class of their own. I will savor those two weekends because I'm lucky to be racing in two Formula One events at age 16." After an up and down start, Justin recovered with a well-deserved third place in Mid-Ohio. He wants to be consistent throughout the weekend. "When you're consistent, good results follow."

Darin Marcus

So far, the season has been a big learning curve for this 19 year-old. "I look forward to getting more speed and hope for a Top Ten finish in Montreal."

Ryan Campbell

Being a Canadian, this has to be the high point of this young man's career. "I have been fascinated by the Canadian GP since I was a boy and to be part of it is very exciting. I will enjoy every minute."

Canadian Grand Prix schedule

Gelles drivers will practice on Friday at 12:45 PM and qualify at 4:55 PM. First race will take place Saturday morning at 11:30 AM just prior to Formula 1 Qualifying while the second will be Sunday at 9:15 AM before the Formula 1 Race. Gelles Racing enters four cars in the Formula BMW USA 2005 Championship. Western Union, USA TODAY, Heberts and LeBleu, Care Centric and BMW of Sterling sponsor the team. Gelles Racing is currently in second place in the team standing.

For more information, Bob Gelles may be contacted at (703) 926-2474 or by email [email protected].

For information: Michel Poirier-Defoy, press officer, [email protected]

In Montreal: Cell.: (514) 942 - 8463


----------

